# hoher Anteil von "wa" unter "top". Welcher Prozess?

## BlackEye

Guten Morgen!

Mein System läuft gerade unheimlich langsam und ich hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Also ich weiss es schon - es liegt an dem hohen Anteil von "wa". Also hier passiert viel IO was den Prozessoer warten lässt. Aber wie finde ich heraus welcher Prozess diese Wartezeit oder diesen I/O verursacht?

Mit top oder ps komme ich hier nicht weiter

----------

## Jean-Paul

Schau dir mal lsof an http://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/lsof_inhalt.de.html

Damit läßt sich viel feststellen.

Jean-Paul

----------

## BlackEye

Der Link funktioniert nicht :p

----------

## Jean-Paul

Bei mir funktioniert er.

Google => lsof (der 2. Hit)   :Smile: 

Jean-Paul

----------

## BlackEye

öh stimmt... jetzt geht es bei mir auch..

seltsam

----------

